# Facebook Group------JC Star Tortoise Group!!!!!



## xiaobochu (Feb 13, 2015)

HI All,

I have been raising, breeding, hatchling star tortoises for *almost 10 years*! I am *only focus on Star tortoises*!

Please join my Facebook Group: *JC Star Tortoise which already has more than 600 memebers .

You can find all care guidance about star tortoise in my group!

Also if you are looking for Star tortoises, please contact me!
I have star tortoises for sale year-round!!!!

See you there!


Pic from left to right: Adult India Star, Adult True Sri Lankan and Adult Burmese!


*


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 13, 2015)

You sure got some nice looking stars! ! ! !

I know someone are looking for baby star tortoises.....

@Moozillion .....Look at this!

Jimmy you need to give this nice Lady a good deal! ! !


----------



## xiaobochu (Feb 13, 2015)

For sure!


----------



## 155227254 (Mar 20, 2015)

they are really beautiful good stars!


----------



## tartagnam (Mar 21, 2015)

I am a breeder of stars and are in this wonderful group already for a while.
Every so public a few photos, thanks for accepting me


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 21, 2015)

tartagnam said:


> I am a breeder of stars and are in this wonderful group already for a while.
> Every so public a few photos, thanks for accepting me


Welcome to the forum and very happy that we have another Star breeder here.


----------

